
An Open Letter From Dylan Farrow - McKittrick
http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/an-open-letter-from-dylan-farrow/
======
pstack
Twenty-one years after the first allegations that Woody Allen abused his
adopted daughter, that incident is back in the news thanks to the director’s
ex-partner, Mia Farrow, and estranged son, Ronan Farrow. But what does a
closer examination reveal?

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/27/the-
woody-a...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/27/the-woody-allen-
allegations-not-so-fast.html)

~~~
__pThrow
I am not sure how any of what happened then is Hacker News, however, when I
read that article a few days ago, I was impressed with how well written it was
and how much misinformation is spread about Woody Allen.

I hope that Malone (Dylan) Farrow can heal and recover.

The whole thing does strike me as false memory syndrome along with a huge dose
of parental alienation.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_memory_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_memory_syndrome)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parental_alienation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parental_alienation)

~~~
iterationx
He married daughter #2, so lets not act surprised when daughter #1 says he
behaved inappropriately / criminally.

